# On Request.... more of Hugo



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is just adorable, love the pictures!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aw...a movie star in the making!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

love the one of him with the shoe


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The croc picture is so funny, but the best is the engagement between Nugget and the pup. I love how Nugget has possesion of the blue ball, and Hugo is longing for it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

The last two are so adorable! He is just too cute!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

So far the little monkey has packed around the house our holey soles, the TV remote, Nuggets toys, Lew's slippers (all 3 pairs). Gotta teach him to pick up after himself!! 
So DH has been working him with baby bumpers in the house. Good heavens, he's holding it in his mouth, following DH around and then giving it up when asked. This boy is headed to the WC test at the Cdn. Nationals next year!! LOL
Oh and Ash................. he snores, you didn't warn us about that one. The first nite home I got it in stereo, DH & Hugo in unison! ROFL


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Hugo is gorgeous! Love the 2nd picture, he knows it's wrong, but also knows that he is so cute, that he can get away with it!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I love Hugo's lion paws!!! He looks like the Sphinx if he had just straightened his head. And I want to know who won the staring contest? Nuggets or Hugo, I think Nugget has a new friend....

Nancy


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hugo is too precious!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So happy for you!.He's gorgeous!.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

He is a handsome boy for sure! I just wanted to reach in and hig him!


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

hugo is definately gorgeous!!! He seems to be enjoying his new BFF. cant wait to watch him grow!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Awww he is so cute!! Glad to see more pics of the little stinker )


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's adorable. Nugget looks like being the big brother is going to suit him just fine!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Gorgeous, strapping boy!!!!
The two looks so content


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> He's adorable. Nugget looks like being the big brother is going to suit him just fine!


Ahhh yes, Nugget is quite taken with his new buddy. He's showing him all the ropes, they're playing like mad, chasing each other around, it's a hoot to watch them. For a change, Nugget is on the receiving end of sharp puppy teeth. Hugo grabs his ruff and hangs on for dear life. LOL But Nugget is no happy when I take Hugo downstairs to be with Gert during the day. He lays outside her door waiting for Hugo to come out. So yes, I think you're right about liking the big brother role.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow! What a beautiful pupper. And his brother is no slouch either!

Thanks for sharing the pics--both of them are stunning!

<sigh>

Makes us wish for another pup................

SJ


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hugo is gorgeous. He and Nugget seem to be getting along great.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> The croc picture is so funny, but the best is the engagement between Nugget and the pup. I love how Nugget has possesion of the blue ball, and Hugo is longing for it.


 HAHAHA
The blue ball is Nuggets prized possession. Even Dusty wasn't allowed to have it! But Mr. Hugo, the little pup with the big cahonies, managed to get it away from Nugget. He could barely get it in his little mouth and he packed it around the house teasing Nugget with it. Nugget was very gentle with him and finally took it back then proceeded to tease Hugo with it. LOL


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Awww my baby boy!! Him and Nugget look awesome together. Great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a handsome pair you have there. The little guy has stolen everyone's heart quite quickly by the sounds of things. So glad he came into your lives.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That picture of him and Nugget with the blue ball is just so sweet. They are both so handsome and I see a new Airbud movie Nugget and Hugo together as father and son. 
Congratualations again on that handsome boy.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

gorgeous, love the lat two


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now just how gorgeous is he!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh wow, he is SO handsome!! He is gonna fit in beautifully with his gorgeous 'brother' Nugget!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Big paws, cute puppy!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Judie--its nice to see you smiling... still hard of course, but he sure does put light in the life doesn't he.

Nugget and he are adorable togehter. The blue ball picture is my fav!!

Thanks for a sweet Hugo thread...more pictures are always requested...


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

All being said, they are a happy pair!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

He's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

What a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Hugo you are darling! Nothing like a puppy to lighten things up around the house!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww what an adorable baby!!! Love the pic of him and Nugget!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------

